# Why Do Dogs Eat Things That They Shouldn't?



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I'm just wondering why dogs eat potentially dangerous stuff like socks, coins, rocks, rubber bands, etc. Are they missing something in their diet that causes them to want to eat stuff that is not good for them? Is it usually accidental (such as playing with it and it accidentally gets swallowed), or do they actually find that it tastes good? And is this usually a Spoo thing, or do the smaller Poodles do it too?

I've only been a Toy Poodle owner, but all I know is that my dogs never did stuff like that. They loved rolling around on yucky dead stuff, which I found really gross, but that was about it.

I'm just trying to understand what is so appealing about it, that would make dogs want to actually eat and swallow things like that.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I've often wondered that myself. I can't blame nutrional deficency or boredom since most of the dogs I've read of or seen that do that are the better cared for, properly stimulated ones.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I tend to think that maybe it's more of an accidental thing, like the dog finds it fun to play with, and then it somehow gets swallowed. Because I just can't imagine why they would find it tasteful. 

Years ago, on another forum, an owner was mourning the loss of her bloodhound. It seems that the dog had eaten some rocks, and it died from the result of that. Very sad.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Dogs, like babies, experience their world through their mouths. And like babies they aren't grossed out by putting something in their mouth they found on the ground and after a while down it goes. That's my guess.

Rick


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

It's not accidental. They actually enjoy eating it. Why ? I couldn't say. What's the name of that book they made into a movie ? It was a true story and that dog would eat anything, over and over again. Wouldn't learn from the pain and surgeries either. I Think it was a yellow lab.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

That actually makes a lot of sense. 

So, if this is more of a behavior issue, and not an accidental thing, how can an owner break them of the habit? At least, with babies, they grow out of it. But if you have a dog who loves to do this, it's got to be terribly hard on the owner if they have to really watch their dog 24/7, for the next 15 years of their life. 

And I also wonder, if there are certain breeds of dogs that are more prone to do this, or if it's more of a universial thing, where all breeds can be susceptible of it. All I know is that if I had a dog who loved to eat/swallow foreign objects, and I couldn't break them of doing it, I wouldn't be able to handle it. Seriously, I wouldn't be able to handle having to watch them closely 24/7. It's stressing me out just thinking about it!


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Some animals and humans, because this afflicts more than just dogs, have Pica.

Pica is characterized by an appetite for substances that are largely non-nutritive. 

Had a cat that liked to eat plastic, and anything plastic so there was a lot of cat-proofing for that boy.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

twyla said:


> Some animals and humans, because this afflicts more than just dogs, have Pica.
> 
> Pica is characterized by an appetite for substances that are largely non-nutritive.
> 
> Had a cat that liked to eat plastic, and anything plastic so there was a lot of cat-proofing for that boy.



Interesting, and you know, now that the word Pica has been mentioned, that does ring a bell. I've heard of that before. So.... For those who have this type of appetite, what can owners do to help their pet to at least curb the need of wanting to eat non-nutritive stuff? Or is there nothing that can be done about it?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I myself took a proactive stance removing potential troubles this was many years ago, for human I know there is medication and therapy as far animals today I am not sure


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

I just read an interesting article about Pica. It says there are two key reasons why adult dogs eat non-food items: physical and behavioral. One physical reason is because the dog's diet is lacking important nutrients. Another physical reason could be digestive disorders, parasitic infections or even poisoning. It went on to say that if your dog is consuming inedible things, see your veterinarian first to rule out any physical causes for Pica. The behavioral reasons that a dog ingests non-nutritive items are usually because the dog is bored, anxious, or seeking attention. If there is no medical reason your dog is eating weird things, and his penchant for rocks and twigs is behavioral, then his condition is considered "compulsive Pica". The most common things dogs with compulsive pica eat are rocks, plastic bags, plastic containers, socks, gloves and wooden objects. It went on to say that this compulsive behavior isn't something that just goes away. It requires special training to restrain this possibly dangerous activity. 

The article continued on, but this is all that I have time to share right now. Interesting for sure.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I think sometimes it's just curiosity, and other times it's an accident. And then you get the compulsive eaters or health problems. I just think dogs don't have great self-preservation instincts in general, really. They'll jump out of moving cars, swim until they're in danger of drowning, chase things into the street, etc. I'm sure it's something we've bred into them over the centuries as we've selected for less independence and more work ethic. But it seems to extend to chewing and eating behaviors as well, at least for some dogs.

I think if it were a major problem, you'd just have to teach your dog not to pick up anything off the ground. I know service and therapy dogs are often trained to that standard - they never pick up something from the ground, even food or treats, unless the handler gives them the go-ahead. I've heard of it as a good idea for pet dogs in case of poisoning, spoiled food on the sidewalk, etc. as well. I don't have the discipline to train Archie to that standard at the moment, but I could see heading in that direction if he had a significant problem with getting into the wrong things.


----------



## Akamoe (Jan 6, 2016)

twyla said:


> Some animals and humans, because this afflicts more than just dogs, have Pica.
> 
> Pica is characterized by an appetite for substances that are largely non-nutritive.
> 
> Had a cat that liked to eat plastic, and anything plastic so there was a lot of cat-proofing for that boy.


I am watching dr Phil right now about a child who died had pica.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, maybe since humans bred wild candids down to a permanently juvenile state, they've retained that mouthy puppy/cub instinct to the point where it's manifested into a compulsive pica type situation. 
I would have assumed that retriever type dogs would have been the worst because of the bred in tendency to carry things, but oddly, I've personally known a Boston Terrier, two bully mixes, and a Siamese cat that required surgery. No retrievers, though, well, until poor Maizie, that is. 

Sent from my LGL34C using Tapatalk


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Akamoe said:


> I am watching dr Phil right now about a child who died had pica.


Oh my. How sad. :-(


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh boy - I wish I knew - and I wish I knew how to stop it. Callie picked up sticks, leaves, etc when she was a puppy, but she outgrew it by the time she was a year old. Now she doesn't bother with anything except "edibles".

Molly, on the other hand, from the time she was 10 weeks old, would pick up and eat anything she found - tree pods, leaves, sticks, lint, paper, anything. Every morning I would go outside in the snow and clear every speck out of the small pen we had set up in the front yard (snow was, at that time, 3 feet deep so this is where the girls had a spot to go) Yet, she would always find something! 
I have taught her "leave it" but taking her outside, I would be saying "leave it" every 10 seconds. She's now 14 months old, and I still have to watch her like a hawk because she picks up everything and worse, she chews it up and swallows it as fast as she can. She isn't allowed any of Callie's soft play toys because she eats them (Skineez, stuffed toys, anything with rope) I've made the house "Molly safe" but short of paving my yard, its hard to clear it of every twig, leaf, etc. 
A few weeks ago she grabbed a piece of landscaping bark from the garden (as we were walking in the front door). I grabbed her, but not before she got it stuck in her throat. She started to drool and I put her in the car and drove 20 miles to the emergency clinic (of course it was a Sunday afternoon and my vet was away) By the time I got there, it had worked its way between her teeth and she was ok. But it scared me half to death. 
Yet, the next day she tried to grab another piece of bark as we walked down the sidewalk.
If anyone has a solution, I'd love to hear it. I try to keep her distracted or amused outside so she won't pick things up but I still have to watch her because she looks for things to pick up. 
She gets the best of diets, and there is nothing wrong with her except her pica!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne did that when I got her paper clips, cig butts if an ashtray was on the floor, everything. I would scream no drop it and then make over her, and a treat. Now I give her her favorite treat and tell her comely to drop and and she does, even if she is on a run


----------



## bvh (Jan 13, 2016)

its not only poodles, i knew a german shephard who would swallow rocks and a spaniel who ate underwear. when i told our dentist our miniature poodle chewed up my son's toothbrush, he said dogs were attracted to human secretions.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

In my past life as Vet tech I would have to say Labs and Retriever breeds were most often the dogs we saw for obstructions. When my son's yellow lab (RIP Bailey) was young he ate everything and had to have rocks removed, he also was a poop eater and that nasty habit lasted his whole life! No rhyme or reason for it...............


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I can understand that bvh. When Callie was 10 months old she chewed the earpiece on my eyeglasses which I left on the coffee table. Understandable since they smelled like me. It was the first and only time she has ever chewed anything of ours.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I wish I knew...and yes it is very stressful watching your dog 24/7. When I am gone for a weekend here and there, I am constantly worrying about Yuki and my parents being able to keep a constant eye on him. 

He is very well cared for. High quality food and treats, 3 other dogs to play with, goes to doggie day care once a week to play, enrolled in weekend training classes, huge yard to play in (where he gets most of his exercise) etc. I'm sure at times he gets bored...he is a smart, high energy dog that could go-go-go all day every day. But I don't think boredom is the reason for his bad eating habit. He just goes with the flow...if I am feeling lazy and want to lay in bed, he will lay in bed with me. If I want to go out on a hike he is ready and willing. It is when I am busy doing something (cleaning, laundry, cooking) he will wander and look for things to get into and eat.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Maybe he want your attention when you are busy and get into something to get your attention. When I am on the phone which is a lot in my business, I have to put Cayenne in the other room. At 10:00PM if I do not go to bed she will sit on the floor and cry she is ready, I then put her in the kitchen so I can finish what I need to


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

They are so much creatures of habit. If I stay up later than 11pm, Callie sits in front of me and stares, gives me the stink eye. She wants to go to bed. Her routine is to run up the stairs, barking her head off (to get my husband up out of his "reading room den") then she and Molly chase each other back and forth about 10 times down the hall. Then Molly races into her crate and Callie to her bed for the bedtime biscuit. Heaven forbid we deviate from her schedule. LOL!
And I think you are right - half of Molly's "eating" is habit and a bid for attention. When she manages to snag a shoe, she brings it into the room 10 feet away and dares me to come and get it from her. I just wish she wouldn't eat sticks and leaves, etc.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I had to be really stern and aggressive to stop Cayenne from eating everything. I caught her with one of those stick pins to to put messages on a board, small paperclips, God forbid you dropped an ink pen, or a button. 

I look down one day and her entire mouth was black, and so was my carpet, she had chewed an pen, and the ink was all over her face and front feet, that was the straw that broke the camels back, I was furious.


----------



## animalcule (Apr 19, 2015)

Dogs have an instinctive urge to chew, and I think a lot of well-cared-for pets don't get much of a chance to indulge in it with safer options enough to both satisfy the urge and to learn good chewing habits. My two younger dogs have always had bones and water buffalo horns to chew and rubber toys to play with, and while they chew up sticks outside they never swallow pieces, or destroy or swallow anything in the house. 

My oldest dog, who I didn't raise and who has several issues, has this problem (not very badly any more but when we first got her she chewed up and swallowed a 6-ft nylon lead!). We crate her when she's not supervised for her own safety. Apparently, Dobermans like her have a breed-wide propensity to chew up and swallow foreign objects and I have known several who died of blockages  Dobe fans call them 'Dobergoats'


----------

